# My 2011 Yard Haunt



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some pics from this year's display. We had great weather except for a pesky subtle breeze that kept blowing the fog where I didn't want it to go. 
2011 Display


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very spooky! I love how you have candles and lanterns at each gravestone, I think I'll have to steal that idea for next year if you don't mind...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My thoughts are the same as Nixie. Nice creepy atmosphere and use of lighting throughout. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the heavy use of individual lights and jack-os to set the mood in your yard.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like how you have the walk to the door lit. Very creepy


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

mixman said:


> Here are some pics from this year's display. We had great weather except for a pesky subtle breeze that kept blowing the fog where I didn't want it to go.
> 2011 Display


I simply love your haunt! Lighting,set up is perfect! I think your house also would lend itself to doing some cool effects with lightning (controllers)...Just an idea!


----------

